# Flashing BIOS Acer Aspire One D250 problems



## Steve40th (Feb 7, 2005)

I downloaded the new BIOS from Acers site. I used there instructions to put the new BIOS in for a W32 Home laptop. When you download there are three files in a DOS folder (a dos batch file: KAV60, KAV.fd and Flashit.exe). These are in a DOS file. A windows folder has a file has another file apparently associated with W7( AV60129).
Here are the instruction I am using within the BIOS as a readme text.
What I did was take the 3 dos file and put them on a 2gb reformatted usb flash drive. What am I doing wrong as all it does is start normally without flashing the BIOS as they are still the original, V 1.03.
"DOS: Run "KAV60.BAT" batch file to flash BIOS in pure DOS environment.
Windows: Run "KAV60129.exe" to flash BIOS in Windows W7 HP x86 environment.

1. First format an USB stick with FAT, if this option is not available use a smaller USB stick (eg 1Gig)
2. Download the latest BIOS, and put both FLASHIT.EXE and the BIOS file in the root directory of the stick. Do NOT rename the BIOS file, it should be KAV60.fd
3. Now connect the USB stick to the AA1
Turn the AA1 off, DISCONNECT the battery but leaving the AC adapter connected. Press Fn+Esc, keep it pressed and press the power button to turn the AA1 on. Release Fn+Esc after a few seconds. Press power button if it begins to blink, otherwise do nothing. The AA1 will now initiate the BIOS flash, do not interrupt it under any circumstances. The AA1 will reboot shortly after. Wait patiently.
4. The BIOS has been flashed and all settings reset to default.


----------



## Steve40th (Feb 7, 2005)

One more try, then off to acer


----------

